
The Worst Way You Could Ever Fire Your Employee - athzy
https://medium.com/swlh/the-worst-way-you-could-ever-fire-your-employee-8a58f221525b
======
calyth2018
It's also a bad omen and a faux-pas to be fired on CNY.

It's a bit like seeing a doctor on the first day. My sister was hanging out
with the little cousins at the skating rink, fell, and twisted her knee pretty
bad. Given we were going to visit the aunts, and it's a faux-pas to see a
doctor on the day of CNY, she irrationally toughed it out.

Turns out she tore like 70% of the ACL.

------
kranner
Non-paywalled version:
[https://outline.com/m3tqTp](https://outline.com/m3tqTp)

